# Gay Tail or Mix?



## baxter30 (May 19, 2011)

I was just curious about what everyone thought about my boy. I got him as a rescue from a German Shepherd Rescue Group. 

I am wondering if he is a purebred German Shepherd that just has a "Gay Tail" or if he is mixed with something like Husky, Malamute, Akita. Those are some of the breeds I have heard he is mixed with. 

I've attached a few pics

Any opinions would be helpful
Thanks,


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

How old is he? And by the way, what's his name? He is adorable. He looks like a hoot. 

I have no opinion but welcome to the board.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I had no idea that "gay tail" is an actual term... but after modifying my Google settings and running a search, it is an actual canine term! 
...learn something new every day.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> ... but after modifying my Google settings and running a search, it is an actual canine term!


:rofl:

Is his tail always up?

In the first few pictures, something seems off about him to me (as in not purebred) and my initial reaction was mixed with husky. I'd also like to know how old he is.


----------



## baxter30 (May 19, 2011)

His name is Cody and he just turned 1 in March, but again he is a rescue so his age is not a for sure thing.


----------



## baxter30 (May 19, 2011)

His tail is not always up, but it is a lot of the time.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He looks alot like the GSD/Husky mix I used to have. 

They have the same body type and tail.

When I get home I will post pics of him to show you.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I would say husky or other northern breed mix. Not just the tail - the body structure, legs, etc says mix to me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He is a cutie. 

He is a rescue, so it really does not matter, there will be no breeding with this dog. 

He is also young and probably neutered young which might make him a little more leggy, and a little different in some characteristics. 

Could he be a young tall shepherd with a happy tail? Yes. Is it likely? I think it is far more likely that he has some northern breed mixed in, malamute or husky. 

What is more important, is that he looks like he has a ton of personality.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

he def. looks like a mix to me and he's HANDSOME!!! he came out perfect.
happy birthday!!!


----------



## baxter30 (May 19, 2011)

Cody has got to be one of the sweetest dogs I have ever had the pleasure of owning. It doesn't really matter to me what breed he is, I was just curious because I always get asked the question and I really don't know what to answer.

Thanks for input!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Handsome guy! Your pup looks a lot like mine - same body build, same facial markings. Panzer is a "high mix" GSD. His mom was a purebred and his dad was about 1/4 husky.


----------



## Zenny (May 19, 2011)

*From another newbie*

I have to agree with most everyone that he would be a Husky/GSD mix. Whatever he is doesn't matter though - he's just lucky to have found a home and to be loved! He sure is a cutie! The best of luck with him.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

He looks like my Shep/Husky mix.

Welcome!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He's a stunner!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, to you and Cody! :greet:


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> He's a stunner!


i'm resisting all urges to blow that up and put it on my wall. that is so adorable!


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

A gay tail in shelties refers to a tail that curls up over the back when the dog's in motion - I've never heard of it in a dog that's standing. Do GSDs have a different type of gay tail, then?

Based on the sheltie thing, I'd guess a mix. Beautiful dog, regardless.


----------



## baxter30 (May 19, 2011)

*Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! *

Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! 


1sttimeforgsd said:


> Hello and Welcome, to you and Cody! :greet:


Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! 


MaggieRoseLee said:


> He's a stunner!





fuzzybunny said:


> He looks like my Shep/Husky mix.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! Welcome!


Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! 


Zenny said:


> I have to agree with most everyone that he would be a Husky/GSD mix. Whatever he is doesn't matter though - he's just lucky to have found a home and to be loved! He sure is a cutie! The best of luck with him.


Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! 


Veronica said:


> Handsome guy! Your pup looks a lot like mine - same body build, same facial markings. Panzer is a "high mix" GSD. His mom was a purebred and his dad was about 1/4 husky.


Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! 


MicheleMarie said:


> he def. looks like a mix to me and he's HANDSOME!!! he came out perfect.
> happy birthday!!!


Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! 


selzer said:


> He is a cutie.
> 
> He is a rescue, so it really does not matter, there will be no breeding with this dog.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! 


Rerun said:


> I would say husky or other northern breed mix. Not just the tail - the body structure, legs, etc says mix to me.


Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! 


LaRen616 said:


> He looks alot like the GSD/Husky mix I used to have.
> 
> They have the same body type and tail.
> 
> When I get home I will post pics of him to show you.


Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! 


gsdraven said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Is his tail always up?
> 
> In the first few pictures, something seems off about him to me (as in not purebred) and my initial reaction was mixed with husky. I'd also like to know how old he is.


Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! 


IloveGSDs said:


> How old is he? And by the way, what's his name? He is adorable. He looks like a hoot.
> 
> I have no opinion but welcome to the board.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog!


Thanks for the warm welcomes and the complements on my Cody Bear!! Love that dog! 


MicheleMarie said:


> i'm resisting all urges to blow that up and put it on my wall. that is so adorable!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here are some photos of Rogue, he was my GSD/Husky mix


----------



## baxter30 (May 19, 2011)

Wow, he is beautiful, I agree, after looking at these picture I think he is mixed with husky as well.


LaRen616 said:


> Here are some photos of Rogue, he was my GSD/Husky mix


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

baxter30 said:


> Wow, he is beautiful, I agree, after looking at these picture I think he is mixed with husky as well.


 
I have better pictures of his body but I cant find them.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, thanks for teaching me a new doggie term. I didn't know what a gay tail was either. So you've educated some on us on here.

I would like to welcome you and Cody to the forum. He's a great looking boy. I must say after looking at Rogue's pics thanks to Lauren(LaRen616)I believe he's a husky/GSD mix also.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rogue and the Op's dog look very similar to me.

OP's



Rogue


----------



## NancySW (Aug 21, 2015)

*Gay Tail or Mix*

I have a two-year-old German Shepherd that I bought as a puppy and he has papers. His tail curves over his back just like your dog. His tail is curved all the time, but it really curls when he's excited or running. The breeder, who is reputable, told me that none of his litter mates have a tail like that. I wish he didn't have it, but I love him just the same. He's my third Shepherd, and he's the sweetest-natured. Wouldn't you know it, I paid more for him that I did for the others!


----------

